# Is the C3 for sale to the public?



## Jarnhamar (16 Mar 2006)

I'm sure I'm old enough to know better than to ask this question and I'll probably regret it tomorrow but does anyone (in the know) think or has heard the Canadian C3 will be available for sale?

My buddies father who is a gunsmith in ottawa area commented to me that with the purchase of the new sniper rifle the canadian forces will make the C3s available for sale to the public.  He's not a full of shit " i heard it somewhere" type guy so it really had me wondering.  It's only bolt action rifle after all though the 10 round magazine would be an issue.


----------



## Blakey (16 Mar 2006)

The magazine is a 5 round box, as to the question of them being available to the general public...I have no idea.


----------



## Jarnhamar (16 Mar 2006)

Brainfart yes 5 rounds thanks


----------



## NavyShooter (16 Mar 2006)

Well,

The RCMP's old pistols went to the smelters rather than being traded in to S&W for a discount on their new pistols.

The CF put the old C1's in storage for the better part of 20 years before they started scrapping them.

The likelyhood is that the C-3A1's will end up getting put in storage, used for training (cheaper to learn on .308 rounds than on .338 rounds) or smelted.

Just my thoughts based on past happenings...

NS


----------



## MG34 (16 Mar 2006)

I can tell you 100% they will not be sold to civilians,other than that their future is still up in the air,some will be destroyed,some kept as training aides,and some will be held in OPstock.


----------



## Jarnhamar (16 Mar 2006)

Ah shitty. Okay thanks.


----------



## KevinB (16 Mar 2006)

Most are buggered to crap anyway.

 Weapons in CF and LE inventories may no longer be sold to the public -- thank the new gun laws for that.


----------



## blacktriangle (19 Mar 2006)

KevinB said:
			
		

> Most are buggered to crap anyway.
> 
> Weapons in CF and LE inventories may no longer be sold to the public -- thank the new gun laws for that.



Damn.


----------



## geo (19 Mar 2006)

let's face it, the C3 is a parker hale match rifle with special fixin's but.... it's still PH and as such, should be available thru their distributors.


----------



## gun plumber (19 Mar 2006)

geo said:
			
		

> let's face it, the C3 is a parker hale match rifle with special fixin's but.... it's still PH and as such, should be available thru their distributors.



Parker Hale as a main manufacturer or as a distributor went the same route as the dodo.We've been having a heck of a time even finding replacement parts for the ones still in service.Believe it or not,its easier at times to get parts for the No 4 and No 7!


----------



## geo (19 Mar 2006)

No4 & 7 were made in the millions............ 
PH went belly up?... Oh well - another one bites the dust.


----------



## KevinB (19 Mar 2006)

PH went out of business a few years ago.  I believe they sold their remianign stock to a US co. that supply had basically zero C3A1 parts -- as I know a few that tried to order some.
Guys where trying to have M1913 based manaufactured so they would accept a wider variety of optics.


----------



## Rohann (10 Apr 2006)

I heard they might be for sale, but other than for collector's value I wouldn't see the point in buying a C3. There are many more stable platforms out there than the PH. This may be a stupid question, but are the Timberwolves in use yet? They haven't updated the Army Official site for quite a while.

-Rohann


----------



## 1feral1 (10 Apr 2006)

Back in 1990 I bought a PH M82 rifle, a stock C3 complete with ZF-69 optics, and would have been a C3 about c.1982 vintage. The serial number was well within 1000 of the range of CF issue ones at the time.

The rifle had come from a Mountie from BC, who was in to target shooting at the time and sold it to me for $900, and I then had sold it to a costable in Saskatchewan for $1100 or so.

A C3 prior to the A1 mods was simply a PH M82 genereic rifle which was an off the shelf purchase, and was identical to the Aussie PH M82 which remained in service until 1998 here in Australia. These rifles had no CF markings, etc. It should be known that PH /iswas just a name, and used feeder factories from crappy countries, and hence their quality dropped, and that was one reason of many why we (Aust) dumped them for the UK AI AWF in 7.62.

So, in a nutshell, the PH M82 will be out there to buy, but be prepared to pay. It might not be a CF issue one, but its the next best thing.


Good luck,


Wes


----------

